# What is RBroker.exe and MSASCui.exe?



## Nana5156 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have Windows XP and lately my computer is "working" even though I have all windows closed and dont have anything scheduled to run. It is hanging up a lot and is very slow. When I click on the IE icon it takes forever for the page to load and I have my homepage set on www.google.com so there is not a lot to load. I was just browsing on MySpace and the computer was constantly running so I looked on my task manager and found several things that I've never seen before. I'm not completely computer illeterate but dont know enough to know whether those things are supposed to be there or not. I have Avast and use Yahoo's anti-spy and I also have Windows Defender and it says my computer is running correctly but I wonder about that.
Here are a few of the things that show up on my task manager that have not been there before:

RBroker.exe
MSASCui.exe
iPodService.exe
MsMpEng.exe
AppleMobileDeviceService.exe

Thanks,
Wanda


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Hi Wanda,

It seems you have nothing wrong:

*RBroker.exe*
PayPal related (do you use PayPal?)

*MSASCui.exe
MsMpEng.exe*
Windows Defender related

i*PodService.exe
AppleMobileDeviceService.exe*
iTunes related

Cheers,

Zee


----------



## Nana5156 (Feb 23, 2008)

thank you


----------

